

Brewfile: a Ruby Gemfile, but for Homebrew - gabebw
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/brewfile-a-gemfile-but-for-homebrew

======
steder
Why not just use a shell script? To avoid typing brew?

~~~
malandrew
That's what I thought too.

